# Does higher octane burn cooler or hotter?



## vduban474 (May 8, 2004)

I know the higher the octane the more resistent it is to exploding under compression and therefore preventing detonation, butt does it burn cooler also to help in preventing detonation?
Just wondering i can't find the answer anywhere.. Just wondering if any of u guys knew?


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does higher octane burn cooler or hotter? (vduban474)*

More controlled, slower burn.

yes it helps to prevent detonation


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Does higher octane burn cooler or hotter? (mattstacks)*

The gas should not burn any hotter or colder. But it will be more likely to burn when the ECU tells it to. That will make for a cooler burn less knock and all that happy stuff.
But I may be wrong. All octane ratting means is the willingness of the gas to ignite.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Does higher octane burn cooler or hotter? (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_The gas should not burn any hotter or colder. 



_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_ That will make for a *cooler* burn less knock and all that happy stuff.



Am I the only one that noticed this? lol







..Dude, im not really seeing a point to your post with each sentence contradicting the next.


----------



## vduban474 (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Does higher octane burn cooler or hotter? (MunKyBoy)*

Ok so doesn't burn any cooler or hotter? I was allways told the higher the octane the cooler it burned, but i just wanted some more experience on this deal and to see it in writing.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Does higher octane burn cooler or hotter? (vduban474)*

Octane is the % of octane in ratio to overall fuel by volume. Octane is an 8 carbon atom ring vs. septane which is a 7 atom chain...
The higher the Octatne rating the greater the resistance to detonation the fuel will have within a specific mix, all other things being equal.
Does octane burn cooler? No, but it is a more efficient burn of the mixture, all other things being equal.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

he's right... its just the amount of octane (vs hectane) in the fuel. 
once you get out of gasoline... and into "fuels" i'd imagine the combustion temp changes with the introduction of toulene and other additives, and oxygenation.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Does higher octane burn cooler or hotter? (vduban474)*

I think higher octane has more energy, more BTUs, more heat. "higher octane in a stock engine only runs hotter" Iknow xylene of all the octane boosters has the highest octane and BTUs, it's the stuff in the winter.


----------



## vertical_limit (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Does higher octane burn cooler or hotter? (vduban474)*

Octane level has no bearing as to the temperature of the burn. The oxygen level of the A/F mixture will dictate the temp. As to octane rating: the higher the number, the slower it burns. The speed in which fuel burns determines it's knock resistance.


----------

